# Looking for a good beginner soap recipe



## alwaysme07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I have never made soap before but very interested in the trying it. So I would like something fairly easy ( not a whole lot of ingredients or eo). Something for the whole family maybe? Thank you.


----------



## heartsong (Mar 29, 2009)

*x*

at the bottom right of this page go to soapmaking recipes and tutorials.  soapmaker man has a walmart soap recipe that is really easy and you can get everything there. (except maybe the lye, depending on where you live)

good luck!

monet


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

millers soap site has tons of good info and a lot of different recipes with all kinds of oils.

HTH


----------



## MikeInPdx (Apr 3, 2009)

You can always look for a vegetable oil shortening recipe.....namely Crisco soap. 

It's not great soap, but it's good soap, inexpensive to make, and is a great first few batches while you decide whether you like to do it or not.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 3, 2009)

*Fun and Easy*

Zucchini  Soap

1 medium zucchini smashed and pureed 
4 teaspoons rose hip oil
10 capsules Vitamin E oil, about 2 tablespoons
2lbs. 9 oz. soap

Melt soap and add oils and zucchini. 

Options: 

1. Pour in mold and let cure 2-3 days.
2. Let soap cool for a few minutes and shape into balls let cure 2-3 days.


Curing time will vary, this is what it took me.


Cheers!


----------



## alwaysme07 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thank you all for the recipes information.


----------



## Pizzaface (Jun 3, 2009)

My first was just an 80% Olive Oil 20% Coconut Oil soap
Put it into SoapCalc for how MUCH you wanna make, and it'll give you the measurements & the water+lye measurements in a nice printable form.

Makes a pretty nice bar of soap I think.. gentle on the skin


----------



## kommon_sense (Mar 27, 2010)

I made this as my first soap.  I'm still waiting on the cure, but it was pretty straight forward.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/how-to ... -soap.html

I also want to point out that the recipe in that link has a 0% superfat, so I recommend putting the ingredients into a lye calculator with probably 5% superfat to get the correct lye & water numbers.


----------



## agriffin (Mar 31, 2010)

These are all 1 pound oil recipes with a superfat of 5-8% (aside from the one bar recipe). If you modify a recipe or switch out an oil, please run your recipe through a soap calculator such as http://www.soapcalc.com/

Basic Lard
4 oz Olive Oil
4 oz Coconut Oil
7 oz Lard
1 oz Castor Oil
2.2 oz Lye
6 oz Water

Basic Vegan
5 oz Palm Oil
5 oz Coconut Oil
5 oz Olive Oil
1 oz Castor Oil
2.3 oz Lye
6 oz Water

Castile Soap
16 oz Olive Oil
2.0 oz Lye
6 oz Water
(Castile makes a wonderfully mild soap- just note that it takes a lot longer to firm up and needs more like 6-8 weeks to cure.)

Luxury Vegan
2 oz Olive Oil
4 oz Coconut Oil
1 oz Sweet Almond Oil
1 oz Castor Oil
1 oz Cocoa Butter
7 oz Palm Oil
2.2 oz Lye
6 oz Water
1 oz Fragrance Oil

Garden Soap
5 oz Coconut Oil
8 oz Olive Oil
3 oz Palm Oil
2.3 oz Lye
6 oz Water
1 oz Fragrance Oil
1 Tablespoon Cornmeal

Coffee Scrub Bar
1 oz Castor Oil
1 oz Cocoa Butter
4 oz Coconut Oil
6 oz Olive Oil
4 oz Palm Oil
2.2 oz Lye
6 oz Extra strong brewed coffee (replaces water)
1 oz Coffee Fragrance Oil
1 Tablespoon Coffee Grounds (gives soap a scrubby texture)
(You’re lye mixture will stink to high heaven when you first mix, but it will fade and give your soap a nice coffee brown color.)

Shea Butter Bar
1 oz Castor Oil
3 oz Coconut Oil
4 oz Olive Oil
4 oz Palm Oil
4 oz Shea Butter
2.15 oz Lye
6 oz Water
1 oz Fragrance Oil

One-Bar Soap Recipe
Perfect for testing new fragrances!
1.5 oz Olive Oil
1.28 oz Coconut Oil
1.5 oz Palm Oil
0.6 oz Lye
1.5 oz Water

If you're doing the one bar recipe, please make sure you have an extremely accurate scale!


----------



## babygirl (Oct 13, 2010)

For the one bar soap recipe how much fragrance oil do you add?


----------



## Desederata (May 17, 2018)

My guess, and it'a big guess, would be a drop or two.


----------



## dixiedragon (May 17, 2018)

.8 tsp to 1.4 tsp. This is from a fragrance picked at random on the Brambleberry calculator with a 4 oz bar. Probably a decent range.


----------

